# Question about Wethers



## rowegirl (Aug 8, 2017)

I bought a Nigerian Dwarf wether to keep with my half nubian/nigerian dwarf doe. I am slightly allergic to goats but it is the wether that is affecting my allergies worst ( my doe hardly affects me at all). My husband and I both think he has a very strong buck smell. So I am just curious, did someone not fix him right or do wethers put off the same odors as bucks? I got him so he wouldn't affect the taste of the milk like a buck would when our doe gets old enough to milk. With the odor he puts off now I can't imagine it not affecting the milk. Any advice would be greatly appreciated! ☺


----------



## lalabugs (Aug 8, 2017)

Wethers should not smell like a buck. How old is he? Do you know how he was fixed?


----------



## rowegirl (Aug 8, 2017)

On the 24th of this month he'll be 5 months old. He was wethered with burdizzio on May 25th. That's what is on the paperwork that the seller gave me. I am new to goats so I am clueless to what that type of wethering is.


----------



## lalabugs (Aug 8, 2017)

Does he still have balls? Can you get a picture?


----------



## rowegirl (Aug 8, 2017)

I hope this is a good enough shot.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 8, 2017)

Did the seller have him penned with their bucks?


----------



## Ginger's Goats (Aug 8, 2017)

If he is still intact, He will smell. Mine where the same way! Don't worry! When his drops, the smell *will* stop. Also, don't keep him with the doe until he is an officially wether. Or get a buck apron for him and make sure it stays secure and ON.
Good luck! And Congrats on the new goats! My goats are turning 1 year and one month on the 11th!
Can't remember how long it took for mine to become wethers, but it took somewhere between 1-4 months. Not sure. All i remember is waking up one day, going outside an found it on the ground. Threw it in the woods and thought that was that. If it takes more than a few months, you should find an article on how to make sure it's properly on. He may have banded him improperly.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 8, 2017)

The goat wasn't banded


----------



## rowegirl (Aug 8, 2017)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Did the seller have him penned with their bucks?


I am not sure where she had him penned. He was already caught and put in a crate when we got him.


----------



## Ginger's Goats (Aug 8, 2017)

Goat Whisperer said:


> The goat wasn't banded


Isn't "banding" the term you use?


----------



## rowegirl (Aug 8, 2017)

Now I am worried! So far he hasn't tried to mount the doe but do I need to separate them? Or does it look like he's been wethered?


----------



## lalabugs (Aug 8, 2017)

I personally have not used burdizzo from my understanding if they are clamped correctly they will shrivel up and have a much smaller sack. Your boy has a small sack for an almost 5 month old. 

Fiascofarms.com is a really good website with a lot of goat information.  

@Ginger's Goats Burdizzo is clamping the testie cords. 

Just so you know wethers will mount does if they're in heat. They just can't do anything.  How long have you had him? He could have been housed with bucks before you got him. Could always give him a bath.


----------



## rowegirl (Aug 8, 2017)

I've had him for about 4 weeks now. 
Thanks for letting me know that about wethers mounting does! That would have scared me! Lol


----------



## babsbag (Aug 8, 2017)

Could you band him just to be sure? I just banded some 5 month old mini Alpines so it is definitely doable.


----------



## rowegirl (Aug 8, 2017)

@babsbag  I have never done that before but I will definitely consider it!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 8, 2017)

Ginger's Goats said:


> Isn't "banding" the term you use?


No it's not. 
There are several different methods to castrate a buckling. Each method is different, banding takes time where if they are cut everything is removed right away. 

@rowegirl do you have side and front pics of your boy? His sack looks very small for a goat that age so that would make me think he is a wether. Is he peeing on himself? He looks pretty darn clean to be an intact buck. 

My first thought is that your guy was kept with the breeder's bucks- the smell would definitely "cling" onto your boy. 

I'd just bathe him and see if that does the trick.


----------



## rowegirl (Aug 8, 2017)

He is a lot cleaner now that I've had him. I've never seen him pee on himself like I have seen bucks do. I will give him a bath and see if that takes away the smell. Thank all of you so much!


----------



## Ginger's Goats (Aug 8, 2017)

Goat Whisperer said:


> No it's not.
> There are several different methods to castrate a buckling. Each method is different, banding takes time where if they are cut everything is removed right away.


 Oh, My bad. I usually assume their banded. Continue


----------

